# They call me stiffy.



## Lethe (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that I have your attention, here's my problem:

I don't have that much stage experience, only started gigging 2 weeks ago, so I've done 2 shows so far. I'm the frontman, playing guitar and singing at the same time, so most of the time I stand and deliver.

I am already looking people in the eye while I sing, cycling through the crowd at random so everyone feels involved. Whenever there's a part where I don't have to sing, I take a step back and get into it a little more, but I'm not exactly loose - the polymetric nature of most of our riffs further complicates this, but the root of the problem is me not really being a dancer.

What are your approaches to a better stage performance, when most of the time you are fixed to one position with your hands busy?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 13, 2009)

just loosen up and move your body along with the main beat of the song. doesn´t need to be anything really active, but just so you seem more "engaged" with the music, ya know? 

move your head around a little, while keeping your mouth to the mic so you don´t fall out of it´s range. you don´t have to keep your head pointed straight at the middle front of the mic, you´re free to approach it at different angles.

engage your facial expression. don´t be afraid to close your eyes when you´re getting into it, depending on what kind of music it is, and how you sing. i saw a band a little while ago where the frontman (singer/guitarist) kept his eyes shut most of the time, and just showed lots of emotion and commitment to the song with his facial expression.

overall, just let everyone know you´re giving yourself up to the performance of the music. that´s what it´s all about!


----------



## Vstro (Nov 14, 2009)

My whole thinking was that I would look like an idiot if I moved around and such, but then I realized that it's actually pretty much the opposite. Just rock out in your bedroom while playing so it feels natural. I do know some people that take their stage show pretty serious and go through what they're going to do in front of a mirror too...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 14, 2009)

Just don't get a stiffy.


----------



## Lethe (Nov 14, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> Just don't get a stiffy.



Tell that to the downstairs department, I'm not to blame. 

Thanks for the advice so far. I already try to get involved in the songs, using facial expressions that look authentic and real from the photos I've seen, but when I don't have any lines to sing, I just sort of bob my head and shift around a little. I guess I'll just have to do it more often and it'll improve. 

This might be a stupid question, but are there some video tutorials on this? I already analyze live footage of bands I like, but it would help to see some things broken down into bite-sized lessons. Not looking to copy anyone, just some pointers would be nice.

MF, I love the piece of poetry you put in your sig. Hats off to a true connoisseur of deviant devries' art.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 14, 2009)

Go mental! That's what I do. Show how much you believe in what you're saying, how much you enjoy being on stage and how into your songs you are. It helps if you're honest, but a certain amount of stage persona is good too. Just hone in on the emotions you want your music to show and show them!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 14, 2009)

Just get comfortable with your parts (if your not already) to the point where you don't entirely have to think about them to manage and then do what comes natural.

Its not really a *you need to remember to move* kind of thing but a *you need to remember to have fun* thing. If your having fun on stage your audience will have fun watching you 

Unless your going for the *we're extremely serious and hardcore* approach then look serious and hardcore all the time.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 14, 2009)

I just stand there. I tend to focus on what I'm playing. I do sway or nod my head a bit, but no major "rocking out" looks, although I am thoroughly enjoying myself.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 15, 2009)

Fwiw, whenever i play metal gigs, i have problems moving the next day 
i move around like the DEP guys, with a touch of early Korn, and the Meshuggah half-speed groove headbang. I usually have a rubber-like neck after the gigs, i'm sweaty, and i'm worn out. I give it all when i gig. Once, i smashed my headstock into some chick's face by accident. Damn near shit myself. She was drunk as hell and laughing though, so i guess she was ok. I can also brag that we caused so much energy in the crowd at one gig that when we were finished, there was a blood puddle on the floor from the moshpit. Some guy had his jaw smacked shut on his tongue.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like enough stage presence for a guitarist/vocalist with complicated parts to play. Just let it come naturally and don't worry about "looking cool". Most people will spot forced stage presence a mile away. Let the other guys in the band do the rocking out if you're pressed into the mic and playing guitar. There's only so much you can do at once.

If you want, you can get a dedicated singer and just do 100% guitar, freeing you up a bit to move around and it also adds another person who's job is to have stage presence.


----------



## Lethe (Dec 8, 2009)

If anything, I would ditch the guitar and keep singing, but I like playing guitar too much for that. 

But somehow this thread gave me enough confidence to say "fuck it", and last saturday we had a really nice gig with some good feedback. None of us worried about stage presence, just playing the songs and really getting into them. I really let the emotions flow, never thinking about "how does this look to the beholder", always keeping in mind that this is just how I look, how I feel, how I react to this music. Between the songs I was playful and somewhat funny, a friend of mine said she was blown away at how authentic I was. 

My guitarist's wife told me that sometimes I look like I have down syndrome, though. 

I know what she means, in some parts I get lost in the music and sort of space out, not really looking anywhere. But fuck that, I will just set out to condition my audience to do the same, slowly converting everyone into staring ahead like a confused moron.


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 8, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> Fwiw, whenever i play metal gigs, i have problems moving the next day
> i move around like the DEP guys, with a touch of early Korn, and the Meshuggah half-speed groove headbang. I usually have a rubber-like neck after the gigs, i'm sweaty, and i'm worn out. I give it all when i gig. Once, i smashed my headstock into some chick's face by accident. Damn near shit myself. She was drunk as hell and laughing though, so i guess she was ok. I can also brag that we caused so much energy in the crowd at one gig that when we were finished, there was a blood puddle on the floor from the moshpit. Some guy had his jaw smacked shut on his tongue.


This happens to me too. It's a full on workout when I play shows and endurance is needed. I think being able to dance helps me create songs that I "feel". If I can't dance/move to it, it probably isn't gonna get the audience going either. FWIW I like dancing/moving to Meshuggah, it works for me like that.

Dude, get someone to video your show. It really helps to see what you actually look like from the other side. Be comfortable and honest with what you are doing and it should come across good.


----------



## Fzau (Dec 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Go mental! That's what I do. Show how much you believe in what you're saying, how much you enjoy being on stage and how into your songs you are. It helps if you're honest, but a certain amount of stage persona is good too. Just hone in on the emotions you want your music to show and show them!




I tend to do crazy involuntary facial expressions when playing leads or squeelies 
With rythm playing I just go with the groove and start headbanging automaticly 
Climbing on top of monitors seems nice too


----------

